# Transmission Problem (wont let it start): 2010 Discovery II on Spartan Chassis with a Cummins 350 w/Allison



## WJOMullins (Jun 20, 2020)

Long story.  Brother died and I bought his MH.  Everything was fine (learning as I go) until I accidentally hooked up battery charger to chassis batteries backward.  It was on long enough to jack things up.

I charged the batteries (after correcting cables) and then went to start.  Dash lights look normal, air buzzer, etc. seems normal.  However, it will not crank.  The transmission control screen/selector shows a wrench for a while and then change to 2 plus signs. The red light at mode button stays lit. I talked to Spartan and they they thought the transmission controller was either damaged or throwing a code.  They sent procedures to reset transmission controller and transmission and engine wiring schematics.  I did what they said on procedures and still have same issue.

What they said to do was : 1) cut power to chassis from batteries via main switch (I did an the lead to ECM was still hot so I disconnected negative and it went dead), pull F10 fuse, disconnect the two main cable connectors at ECM (P1 & P2), wait 10 minutes and put all back in reverse order.  Nothing changed.

I googled and searched youtube for Allsion "reset" procedures and found some where you hit mode for 10 seconds on some, hit up and down arrows on others.  Nothing seems to change anything.

I am at a loss here and would really appreciate any help or ideas you guys have.  I saw a guy here called "Allison Expert" and sent him a note but then posted this since it is so much to say.  I pray this can get done without costing me a fortune in money or time (I am a bit short on both).

Wendell


----------



## WJOMullins (Jun 20, 2020)

UPDATE!!!! After I posted, I scoured through other's posts again.  Jan Nelson (new member posting after he fixed his issue just to help others) made mention of fuses so I went back and checked them all again.  New fuse. Fired right up!  Yay!  

Onward and upward!  More to learn.


----------

